
Jeweler who made Tesla ring for Elon Musk gets locked inside Model X - paradygm
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/09/ben-baller-tesla-model-x/
======
illustrioussuit
Don't the Falcon wing doors open without power?
[https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2016_Mod...](https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/2016_Model_X_Emergency_Response_Guide_en.pdf#_OPENTOPIC_TOC_PROCESSING_d70e1591)
(page 26)

------
ohiovr
At least there was no fire.

